# 2004 Spec-V Cluster Issues



## Lordgwydion24 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, I took the cluster apart to replace the bulbs. After I did this and started the car, gas gauge and temp gauge both went all the way up until the couldn't go anymore. I also got the SES light on. I checked the code and got P0462, which is low fuel voltage. This code makes no sense, as I didn't even touch the fuel level sensor. I reset the SES and it hasn't come back on, but the gauges are still pegged all the way up. The RPM gauge and Speedo gauge were also off, but I was able to just pull the needles off and put them where they should be. Any ideas would be really helpful. It's only got 56k on the car and everything else works just fine. I'm stumped honestly...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Lordgwydion24 said:


> I also got the SES light on. I checked the code and got P0462, which is low fuel voltage. This code makes no sense, as I didn't even touch the fuel level sensor.


Makes sense to me if you pulled apart the instrument cluster and didn't put it back together correctly and the instrument cluster itself actually sends out the voltage TO the fuel level sensor, which then changes that signal and sends it BACK to the instrument cluster for interpretation.
Step 1 - Gauges work fine
Step 2 - Pull apart cluster
Step 3 - ???
Step 4 - Put cluster together
Step 5 - Gauges don't work fine
Step 6 - Profit...
Where is the "break down" in those 4 steps?


----------



## Lordgwydion24 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok. I didn't know that. Which is why I posted on the boards. So what would the solution be? How could I have screwed up putting it back together? It's 2 plugs. Maybe I pulled on them too hard while removing them? The little clips are awful hard to push while pulling them out. Anyone know of a wiring diagram they could link? Maybe I could check the exact wire. Kinda bummed out as I was borrowing my friends car when this all happened. Really don't wanna spend money on buying a new dash cluster if it's not needed...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Wiring diagrams...hmmm...
Those are the kinds of things you might find in some sort of "manual".
A "manual" that the "factory" put out.
A "factory" produced "manual" that might help a person when performing some sort of "service" on their vehicle.
A "manual" describing various "service" procedures made by a "factory" which produces "Nissan" vehicles.
No idea where I'd find that one...


----------

